# Lounge > General >  Lockpicking hobby.

## ExtraSlow

Anyone else into lockpicking as a hobby? Stumbled upon lock picking videos on YouTube in an asmr playlist. Was relaxing, and got a beginners set from "lokko labs" for Christmas. Been neat, I can pick the practice locks from the kit as well as a master 140 padlock I have laying around. 

Anyone else into this? 

First "kill" photo.


I'm not very smooth yet.

----------


## Buster

Good for art room escapes

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Good for art room escapes



I suspect it's how his hobby truly began. Someone lost the shackle keys

----------


## The_Penguin

A friend of mine was a locksmith, he taught me some tricks. I can open most padlocks. Not so good with doors.
Had some fun at an old job, used to lock my supervisor's coffee cup in his locker. drove him crazy.

I _may_ have recently opened a storage locker for a buddy, who's estranged wife cut off the lock and replaced it with a new one. 
The locker was in his name (I was with him when he rented it, and helped him move stuff into it) so no issues there. I suspect it's still technically illegal to do or to even possess the picks.

----------


## SKR

I recently had to break into my own storage unit because I forgot my keys, but I just used bolt cutters. They work surprisingly well. Picking it would have made it a lot easier to reuse the lock though.

----------


## Sentry

I picked up a little bit over the years. Most regular padlocks and residential deadbolts (weiser etc.) are stupid easy to pick. As the saying goes, locks only keep honest people out.

----------


## spikerS

> As the saying goes, locks only keep honest people out.



truth, and people that need to be fast.

@ExtraSlow
 check out the lockpicking lawyer on youtube. He is pretty awesome, and exposes just how bad most locks are on the market. His videos are short, his voice is pretty soothing, and pretty informative. He also has a big line of lock picking equipment that you can purchase.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah LPL is a good channel. 
Most real thieves would just use a cordless angle grinder and open nearly everything in under ten seconds. Picking locks is a terrible method for crime. 

There is an outdoor lock at work that some nubbin lost the key to. I'm very sure I can open it. Will check it out when it's warmer outside.

Have some other padlocks to start with.

----------


## Sentry

Yeah I'm still hoping to find a free grinder by a seacan or sawzall under someones truck when a guy had to leave in a hurry

----------


## suntan

What I do is threaten ExtraSlow with a cordless angle grinder so that he picks the lock.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What I do is threaten ExtraSlow with a cordless angle grinder so that he picks the lock.



The grinder is not required. Killy just makes a fist.

----------


## TomcoPDR

such a manly tight grab right there

----------


## mr2mike

> I suspect it's how his hobby truly began. Someone lost the shackle keys



Haha! Never forget!

I've been practicing for deadbolts using a leg press and deadlifts.

----------


## sexualbanana

It seemed like an interesting quarantine hobby but I got confused about the legalities of owning and buying a lockpicking set, so I never actually did it. Whoever got you the Lokko set didn't have a problem getting it though?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Zero issues procuring it. Sold everywhere in the net including Amazon. I think the legalities thing is a myth.

----------


## schurchill39

Did you try picking that lock at work yet?

----------


## mr2mike

> Did you try picking that lock at work yet?



Is this the ladies washroom? 
Just for a nice smelling poop room.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a hate crime. All washrooms are unisex. 

No, I haven't tried to pick that lock at work yet. It's a slightly different design than the ones I have at home, so i want to get more confident first. Want ti to be warmer out too, because it's outdoors and in an awkward location.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My nine year old can now pick that master 140 pretty reliably. I think this particular example has only 1 pin that really catches.

----------


## suntan

"Daddy, why is there an Abus 83/80 on that door?"

----------


## ExtraSlow

Abus 82/70 to secure the pop.

----------


## TomcoPDR

He's going to learn the hardway why daddy Slow locked certain rooms in the house  :Drama:

----------


## mr2mike

> He's going to learn the hardway why daddy Slow locked certain rooms in the house



Dad, I want a swing in my room too!

----------


## OTown

I was curious after reading this thread so I looked it up. CPS actually posted a tweet answering this question. It does appear that you need some sort of license and apprenticeship.

https://www.qp.alberta.ca/documents/Regs/2010_052.pdf
See 9(1)(b) which is an offence as per section 15. 250$ fine.

Apprenticeship requirement info;
https://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/trad.../profiles/050/

It does seem like a pretty rare and rarely enforced provincial offence. I guess the possession of break & enter tools criminal code charge could also be used depending on the situation you find yourself in.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I have a number of lockpicking tools and pick guns. Fun hobby. Disgustingly easy to open most locks.

----------


## killramos

> I was curious after reading this thread so I looked it up. CPS actually posted a tweet answering this question. It does appear that you need some sort of license and apprenticeship.
> 
> https://www.qp.alberta.ca/documents/Regs/2010_052.pdf
> See 9(1)(b) which is an offence as per section 15. 250$ fine.
> 
> Apprenticeship requirement info;
> https://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/trad.../profiles/050/
> 
> It does seem like a pretty rare and rarely enforced provincial offence. I guess the possession of break & enter tools criminal code charge could also be used depending on the situation you find yourself in.



Pretty sure sawzall’s are used for B&E more often than Amazon lock pick sets.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think if a person had lock picking equipment on thier person AND they were arrested on suspicion of some crime where a lock was picked illegally, there is a 50/50 chance of getting that fine.

Having this shit in your car and getting a speeding ticket is a non-issue.

----------


## Shlade

This is for rookies. Learn to crack safes for "fun"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This is for rookies. Learn to crack safes for "fun"



That is a much harder skill for sure. That being said it's much less accessible because who has access to multiple safes?

----------


## mr2mike

Since my phone pays attention and reads my emails, got this lock picking suggestion on YouTube.

A lot of hacks out there.

----------


## suntan

The lock's unpickable! rofl

----------


## ExtraSlow

Newest kill. Lock for my kids jewelry box.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Wtf how’d you get the key to my heart?  :Love:

----------


## mr2mike

Looks like an aliexpress chastity belt lock.
(not that I've looked, just heard stories)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, was asked to open a storage container "seacan" at work today, it's empty, and we lost the keys, but some loser locked it up. Anyway, I can say with certainty that the lock holding that seacan closed is manufactured to much higher standard than any of the padlocks I've been practicing on. I was not able to open it.

----------


## Darell_n

> Well, was asked to open a storage container "seacan" at work today, it's empty, and we lost the keys, but some loser locked it up. Anyway, I can say with certainty that the lock holding that seacan closed is manufactured to much higher standard than any of the padlocks I've been practicing on. I was not able to open it.



Is it a Master brand? I think you can just rake them all quickly with the right size.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I don't know what brand the lock itself is, which prevents any research. It's inside an enclosure that looks like the "royal wolf container lock" system, but it's impossible to see what brand of lock is inside. I did attempt some raking, and it seems much better made than the master locks I've practiced on.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I guess the only thing you're actually good for robbing, is hearts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I guess the only thing you're actually good for robbing, is hearts.



Very accurate.

----------


## Darell_n

In that case, just run a 3/8” drill bit up in it and the guts should just fall out.

----------


## mr2mike

Nice! Make everyone think you can't. Eliminate yourself from suspicion for when you break in later tonight. 






> I guess the only thing you're actually good for robbing, is hearts.



Slow clap!

----------


## ExtraSlow

@mr2mike
 needs to post a review of the ExtraSlow lockout service. It wasn't particularly elegant, but we got in. 
Jokes about the two hot women who were eager to get into Mike's house are not appreciated thx.

----------


## mr2mike

10/10 Yelp review.
Would lock myself out again!

ExtraSlow was anything but.
Said he'd be there in 10 min, showed up in 8min 27sec.
Got right to work. Didn't ask how I am or go through any formalities. Showed him my unit, he picked the tool he wanted and shoved it right in. 
Front door lock was pretty loose and sloppy after years of use and many hand grabs.
I suggested trying for rear entry.
My backdoor was deadbolted. With a few minutes of caress and right moves, he was past the deadbolt and rear entry was easily done.

----------


## schurchill39

> 10/10 Yelp review.
> Would lock myself out again!
> 
> ExtraSlow was anything but.
> Said he'd be there in 10 min, showed up in 8min 27sec.
> Got right to work. Didn't ask how I am or go through any formalities. Showed him my unit, he picked the tool he wanted and shoved it right in. 
> Front door lock was pretty loose and sloppy after years of use and many hand grabs.
> I suggested trying for rear entry.
> My backdoor was deadbolted. With a few minutes of caress and right moves, he was past the deadbolt and rear entry was easily done.



 :thumbs up:  _one user found this review helpful_

----------


## SJW

My lock picking tool I got at Home Depot. Looks like a 5lb sledge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Happy to assist, and even happier I didn't fail! That front doorlock probably just need to be replaced. I think it's close to falling apart. 

For those who care, gained entry through the rear deadbolt with a single pin attack. I didn't have sucess with a rake attempt. My guess is that I was overset with the raking action. 

If I was doing residential locks often, I'd buy a thicker set of picks, mine are more suitable for narrower padlock keyways.

----------


## msommers

> 10/10 Yelp review.
> Would lock myself out again!
> 
> ExtraSlow was anything but.
> Said he'd be there in 10 min, showed up in 8min 27sec.
> Got right to work. Didn't ask how I am or go through any formalities. Showed him my unit, he picked the tool he wanted and shoved it right in. 
> Front door lock was pretty loose and sloppy after years of use and many hand grabs.
> I suggested trying for rear entry.
> My backdoor was deadbolted. With a few minutes of caress and right moves, he was past the deadbolt and rear entry was easily done.



"It was only until he left that I realized that he in fact didn't just unlock my house, he unlocked my heart"

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## TomcoPDR

Is the pinky tickling crack necessary?

----------


## suntan

I have the weirdest boner right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is the pinky tickling crack necessary?



 Not for everyone, but I'm a fancy boi.

----------


## Darkane

> Is the pinky tickling crack necessary?



Where’s the ring?!

Also, check out that coverage on the head. Guy is like a younger John Stamos

----------


## mr2mike

> Also, check out that coverage on the head. Guy is like a younger John Stamos



You're surprised? There's reasons why his art room is backed up worse than a service Canada passport office. This is one.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I've never seen an Engineer with an Accountant's haircut. What an intricate puzzle you are.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've never seen an Engineer with an Accountant's haircut. What an intricate puzzle you are.



I have no idea what that means but it makes me giggle.

----------


## Disoblige

I like how ES is not rocking the pinky ring yet still flaunting the pinky out to show he is the kinda guy who doesn't need to wear the ring.

----------


## max_boost

My fave beyonder

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My fave beyonder



Mine too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bump if anyone has re-keyed locks to match keys.
I've got two knobs that take different keys and I am not about that life.
Can anyone help?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Never done it but I have watched a few youtube videos about it. If it's a standard lock, you'll need to remove and replace the pins inside the lock cylinder. My take on that task is that it's something most of us COULD do, but there's a high chance of having issues, or not getting the result you want. 

Probably possible to just new cylinders only and swap out the entire cylinder in the lock, if you like the rest of the lock. 

Myself, I'd just buy a pair of new locks unless these are specialized somehow. Seems like the refer to these keyed alike boxes as "project pack". I myself don't love the wiser smartkey system, although that's an option too.

----------


## killramos

And make sure these new locks are the rekeyable type for next time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well it's 50% off day at the MEOW Foundation thrift store. Picked up a spare carry-on suitcase, because that's handy to have, and at $10 after discount it's a great deal. And I love the meow foundation, great charity.

Anyway, had one of those little locks on the zipper. Easy pick once I found the smallest tensioner. It's so tiny, here it is beside my standard Master 140.

----------


## mr2mike

Bolt cutters. But I'll start a new mega thread.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Bolt cutters. But I'll start a new mega thread.



Rape vs. Seduction

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had a Weird one. Got asked to open a drawer at work. Couldn't get it open, but did pull the entire core out somehow.

----------


## arcticcat522

Win is a win.....looked like a real pro I bet.

----------


## AndyL

Best like retention system - insert master key and slide the cylinder out for easy rekeying?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Had a Weird one. Got asked to open a drawer at work. Couldn't get it open, but did pull the entire core out somehow.



Do you have a rake? Usually works great on these small locks.




> Best like retention system - insert master key and slide the cylinder out for easy rekeying?



Yup. https://officekeys.ca/product/cyber-lock-m7-master-key/

----------


## SJW

I just bought a kit. Fuck this law abiding lifestyle of mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If the owner of a lock needs assistance, it's nice to be helpful.

----------


## mr2mike

Some just need to experience the euphoria of a lock opening without a key.

----------


## spike98

I kind of half got into lock picking as a hobby but the end result wasn't really mastering the skills of lock picking. Its a cool parlor trick for me i suppose but not really a useful skill unless i am going into the trade. But what does surprise me is really how ineffective most big box store locks are. The vast majority are susceptible to a simple rake or bump key and expensive doesn't means secure.

----------


## SJW

I feel like a god.

----------


## mr2mike

All I see is a 12v DC power source and hopefully LED's for some cool project!

----------


## SJW

> All I see is a 12v DC power source and hopefully LED's for some cool project!



Waiting on lights and yes I cut the end of my thumb off trimming 3D printed parts.

----------

